# QSW tail light lenses removable?



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

Does some one know whether the different colored lenses are removable, ie can they be swapped from one tail light to another?


_Modified by borellsoffun at 9:45 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No.


----------



## borellsoffun (May 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Thanks for saving me the time of removing the tail light.


_Modified by borellsoffun at 3:45 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## eurojettanut (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (borellsoffun)*

i did it one time to get one out of two broken tails.
not fun.
and takes lot´s of time & patience.


----------

